# Naming help.



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm sorry, I'm rather excited about my new boy guinea pig and I like to plan ahead.  Any name suggestions? Thank you.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

What does he look like? Sometimes seeing an animal helps with naming!
And what kind of names do you like? 'Normal' names, cute names, unusual names etc.


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't know yet, I'm going to look on Monday.  I already have a piggie called Poppy, so I'd like it to go with that... Something cute is good, I'm thinking of Charlie...


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

I like Charlie or what about Prince or Pepe to go with Poppy ?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i take it you will be getting him neutered 

i find it easier to name them when i have them as you can fit names to personality


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

my guineas were called RIP:
Skweek (yes i know its spelt wrong, i was in year 1 whe i named him!), Bubble, Toto and Charlie

and my piggies now are:
Kaytie and Pistachio!


----------

